# Lettuce



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I usually make a salad every day. When Peechie sees me getting lettuce out of the frig. she goes crazy circling me for lettuce. I can't understand lettuce isn't the most thrilling food. I know its healthy for us. Does anyone know if its healthy for out little babies? I always give her a lttle bit, I quess it can't hurt.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Karen542_@May 16 2005, 02:13 PM
> *I usually make a salad every day.  When Peechie sees me getting lettuce out of the frig. she goes crazy circling me for lettuce.  I can't understand lettuce isn't the most thrilling food.  I know its healthy for us.  Does anyone know if its healthy for out little babies?  I always give her a lttle bit, I quess it can't hurt.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62606*


[/QUOTE]


That's funny!! That's how Muffin, my first dog was...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi loves lettuce. If I have a salad or sandwhich with lettuce on it I will give her some. The most she gets is a small handfull. So far no problems.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella too loves lettuce. I'm glad to hear others give it to their dog...I too wasn't sure if it was good or harmfull.


----------

